# Automatic delete after extracting



## famastefano (Jun 12, 2014)

Good day, FreeBSD community 

I have a server with this OS. I think that someone did a "bad" thing because now, when *I*'ve extracted some files, they'll "disapper" after that. 

Example:

extracting foo.tgz in Foo folder
extracted foo.tgz successfully
all files extracted were deleted
It happens all the time, ONLY with some files, important files..

Thanks for the help!


Stefano


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 12, 2014)

What command is used to extract files?  What version of FreeBSD?


----------



## famastefano (Jun 12, 2014)

FreeBSD 9.1 amd64. The command is `tar -xz`.

A member of my team says that that's not the first time that it happened. There is a problem with a particular folder, because *I*'ve successfully extracted these files in another folder.


----------



## Martillo1 (Jun 15, 2014)

`ln -s /dev/null /folder` ?


----------



## famastefano (Jun 15, 2014)

Sorry but, they preferred to reinstall the whole system.


----------

